# Whats up errbody!!!



## TestMule (Jun 17, 2013)

Whats doin?? I am new around here I am currently using one the of sponsors on this site (MLG Pharma) and decided to check out the rest of it. I have a pretty good grip on this whole working out thing but no doubt have a lot to learn still so I will be stiring the pot looking for the answer to that eternal question..... how do I get even bigger??        -TestMule


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2013)

TestMule, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard TestMule!


----------



## TestMule (Jun 17, 2013)

stevekc73 said:


> Welcome aboard TestMule!



Thanks , I have just been kind of cruising along with my workouts for the last year..keeping at it but somewhat unfocused..I have found my motivation again and I figured why not try to further my knowledge. Seems to be a lot of it here


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## raskins (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello. You'll like it here. I swear!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome bro
great board here! most of the guys are solid too!!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome bro!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome, man!


----------



## nsp (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard man! What type of training program are you currently using? Do you track your macros? How many meals per day do you eat? How often do you lift?


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

hello


----------

